# NGRC2016 Tour Book and Maps



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm feverishly working on the National Garden Railway Convention tour book. I can't call it a booklet as I think it will be close to 100 pages... We have loosely copied the page layout that the PSGRS used for the 2010 convention held in Tacoma. We liked the way they had the photo and description on the left hand pages and the corresponding address and map on the right hand pages. We felt this was very easy to follow, making it simple to mark and find the layouts that you wanted to visit. Because of the number of layouts we have open, we are condensing everything just a bit so that we can get 4 layouts per 2 page spread.

A couple of questions...
Does anybody use paper maps anymore? I use them to mark up and plan routes but pretty much have relied on GPS to get me where I'm going. The Tacoma book has a lot of great hand drawn maps that I remembered not even using when out on the tours. I mean I used them to make sure I marked my AAA map with the right locations but on the AAA map I only marked the layouts that I wanted to see. I then entered the addresses into he GPS and off we went. The reason I'm asking is that I don't have time to make hand drawn maps. I am including a close in map of each layout location using "Open Street Map", hoping to mark the side of the street the layout is on and such. I'm taking screen shots of each map and dropping them into InDesign. Unfortunately, it doesn't give me all the detail that I want and on some maps the wording is pretty small but I think it is good enough to do the job. I'm using the directions given to me by the hosts to check the maps to make sure they are correct.

Now we have a couple of layouts where GPS does not give you the correct location. We've marked those as problems and hopefully the maps and directions will suffice.

Because of putting 4 layouts down a page, the photos used for each layout are pretty small. I tried to find photos that best represent the layout but that is nearly impossible for some of the larger layouts. We might put some other photos of the layouts in other sections of the book with the layout number superimposed so that if you see something you like you'd be able to find the layout in the tour book. Do you think this is a good idea? Some of the descriptions I received form layout hosts are pretty vague so I've been working trying to flesh out the descriptions. It is also like pulling teeth trying to get photos of some of the layouts. Most of the photos in the book are ones I have taken. Thank to Ben Shell as he supplied all of the photos for the post convention tours in Sacramento. Out of the 92 layouts open I'm missing 14 photos... We hope to get them before we go to print...

I hope everyone has been checking our *Facebook page* as we've been posting things there..

Russ Miller
NGRC 2106 Chairman
NGRC2016.org
#ngrc2016


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Russ
Not sure if you covered this or not, one map one page for each day, that gives an overall view of that days trip, showing, the order they are in. Because some people pick and choose, some times you can not see them all. 
This is how Phoenix did theirs, I am guessing your layouts are all numbered, the daily map shows a general view of a map with the layout numbers showing approximately locations. Could color code for different days on same map. Sometimes people pick to start at farther end then work towards hotel, sometimes when a bus is at a location, and we can see another one is close, we will skip over there.
Food for thought
Dennis


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the update, and the mention. Some of the photos I gathered are definitely better than others, but since I gathered multiple photos for almost every layout how much work work it be to post more (big) photos of each layout on the web? I've been thinking of doing that myself on svgrs.org for the post tours.

As for the maps, I use a GPS as well. Before each day of a tour I'll star all the addresses for the day in Google Maps on my phone, or bookmark them in my vehicle's GPS. But I've heard a lot of people complain about other tours when the printed maps are poor or nonexistent. But I think just having a closeup of the immediate neighborhood, along with written directions from one layout to the next, will be enough to satisfy most people. The most important thing is that the directions are accurate. Is there still a plan to send PDF proofs of the pages to the layout owners for review?


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Dennis,
You bet we will have an overall map for each day for people to plan their tour in the convention tour book In fact, they are available online for people who have registered and can log on. Log on and Check one of them out here:* Pre-Convention Tours* Now to make it really neat, click on the map and tell me what you see... Pretty neat huh? We have made the Pre-Convention map available to those who have registered already. I numbered all of the layouts in what I thought was a logical sequence to visit them for each day. Unfortunately, the Sacramento Group decided to change the days certain layouts are open so the number sequence got screwed up there but otherwise things are looking good. Got 53 of the 92 layouts done for the book... Still need photos though...

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016





denray said:


> Russ
> Not sure if you covered this or not, one map one page for each day, that gives an overall view of that days trip, showing, the order they are in. Because some people pick and choose, some times you can not see them all.
> This is how Phoenix did theirs, I am guessing your layouts are all numbered, the daily map shows a general view of a map with the layout numbers showing approximately locations. Could color code for different days on same map. Sometimes people pick to start at farther end then work towards hotel, sometimes when a bus is at a location, and we can see another one is close, we will skip over there.
> Food for thought
> Dennis


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

benshell said:


> The most important thing is that the directions are accurate. Is there still a plan to send PDF proofs of the pages to the layout owners for review?


The plan is to still send the pages that their layout is on to the hosts for final review. I'm also going to send PDFS of the entire post convention tour to you and Dick so that you can distribute them as you see fit. I've been asked a few times now if the post convention tour information would be available to people even if they don't register for the NGRC. I told them to join SVGRS and then they would get the info...

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Russ, for the Regional Meet in Portland a couple of years ago, GPS could not find layouts because the communities were not named the same way the GPS named them. Please include the ZIP code. That seems to take precedence over community names. (Here in Sacramento, few know where 'Rosemont" is, confusingit with Roseville 20 miles away. But 95826 is only one place.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Dick Friedman said:


> Russ, for the Regional Meet in Portland a couple of years ago, GPS could not find layouts because the communities were not named the same way the GPS named them. Please include the ZIP code. That seems to take precedence over community names. (Here in Sacramento, few know where 'Rosemont" is, confusingit with Roseville 20 miles away. But 95826 is only one place.


Dick,
Yes! I'm a stickler for using zip codes! I always use that instead of city name on my GPS if I can.

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ,
I am a bit old fashioned. I do not use GPS and plan to drive the tours using maps/directions provided by the convention.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Ted Yarbrough said:


> Russ,
> I am a bit old fashioned. I do not use GPS and plan to drive the tours using maps/directions provided by the convention.


Bring Bay Area maps or a Thomas Guide to help. We are listing directions for the closest highway and not layout to layout...

Russ


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ,
Will do. Thanks!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ,
Will the area maps, like the ones on the convention web page be printed in the tour books, so we can locate major roads for the printed directions?


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Ted Yarbrough said:


> Russ,
> Will the area maps, like the ones on the convention web page be printed in the tour books, so we can locate major roads for the printed directions?


Yes, there will be overall maps in the Convention Book showing each days open houses. You will also be able to access the GOOGLE map for each day on your computer. Log onto the tour pages on the *NGRC2016.org* website and click on the map for the July 3rd pre-convention tour to see what I'm talking about. The tour book will also have a closer in map for each layout that shows the last 3 or 4 streets called out in the directions.

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Anybody have any contacts with the people in Tulsa who are supposedly putting on the 2017 NGRC? I've heard absolutely nothing from them! I'd like to put a half page ad in the 2016 NGRC program advertising their show...

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Russ
Contact
Dennis Sullivan
9186ixfourfive###nine three three four


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ, when are you mailing the Convention booklets?


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike Reilley said:


> Russ, when are you mailing the Convention booklets?


The Pre-Convention Tour information is now available online for registered attendees of the NGRC:
*Pre- Convention Tours in Sonoma & Marin Counties*

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016
*Find us on Facebook*


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Russ,

The layout of the pages for the pre-tours look very nice! But it sounds like you won't be mailing out early hard copies. If that's so, could you publish the pages showing the convention tours as you get each day done, so we can do some 'pre-planning' before the convention?

Of course, you'd keep the pages behind the same password firewall that you've put this pre-convention preview behind.
thx,


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary Woolard said:


> Hey Russ,
> 
> The layout of the pages for the pre-tours look very nice! But it sounds like you won't be mailing out early hard copies. If that's so, could you publish the pages showing the convention tours as you get each day done, so we can do some 'pre-planning' before the convention?
> 
> ...


Gary,
All of the pages and maps for each individual day are now accessible online on the *NGRC2016* website! Of course you have to log on first...

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ,
Thank you so much for keeping us up to date. The information available prior to the 2016 event is amazing and it makes those (or at least me), excited about all the activities offered by your organization. Well done! I hope the 2018 Atlanta Convention, that I am working with, can take a few of your ideas.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Russ,

Excellent work. Looks like somebody has been thinking long and hard about how to integrate the hard copy with all the new digital tools like Google Maps, etc. I look forward to testing out that Route Planning Assistance program as well.

& I must confess, at first I thought all of those icons were a bit of overkill, and would be hard to interpret. But after 1 afternoon of flipping through the pages, I realized that they created a quick and easily understandable "layout at a glance" view.

So congrats to the designer -- I think you've created a new standard for conventions to follow.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

*NGRC 2016 is ready to go!*



Ted Yarbrough said:


> Russ,
> Thank you so much for keeping us up to date. The information available prior to the 2016 event is amazing and it makes those (or at least me), excited about all the activities offered by your organization. Well done! I hope the 2018 Atlanta Convention, that I am working with, can take a few of your ideas.


Ted, Borrow all of the ideas that you want! I really had a great time putting all of the information together. I took ideas from many past Garden Railway Conventions that I had attended and combined them, morphed them and blended them with some new ideas to come up with this year's overall look and feel. I know I can't please everybody, but I really like the way everything is coming out and I'm glad others feel the same way.

One thing Atlanta should do is get a Facebook page going and post pictures of your group enjoying this year's convention. Trust me, you can never start too soon...


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ,
Already got the Facebook page going. See https://www.facebook.com/NGRC-Atlanta-2018-168828553501364/?fref=ts.


----------

